# Prayers For One of Our Own



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2020)

KyDawg is in the hospital in Bowling Green hoping to be transferred today to Vanderbilt where they will remove his spleen. He has been fighting low platelets and they don't want to move him until he is stabilized. Even worse, the hospital where he is at blocks all websites that have anything to do with "guns" so he can't log on here for support. 

Send one up for Charlie Eaton every chance you get.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2020)

Kind thoughts and prayers for you, Charlie. Hoping for a full and speedy recovery for you. We still have that fire and a bottle to share.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 23, 2020)

May God comfort our friend and guide his care givers to heal him and return him to his family and friends this we humbly pray.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers for Mr. Charlie.. AKA Bo$$. Hoping all goes well and he’s back with us directly .


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers for Mr. Charlie. Stay strong Bo$$


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers for Mr. Charlie.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers for Charlie.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 23, 2020)

I just talked to Charlie and he hopes to get moved today. He’s in no pain but needs surgery real bad. Praying


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 23, 2020)

We are thinking about you, Charlie, and hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers for Charlie and his family


----------



## OmenHonkey (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers for the BO$$...


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers for Charlie. Wish I was nearby, I'd take him a mobile hotspot


----------



## Duff (Sep 23, 2020)

Oh man, get well soon Bo$$. Prayers for you bud


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 23, 2020)

Be strong Bo$$. You’re needed here


----------



## redeli (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers sent


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers for you Bo$$ !


----------



## Iwannashoot (Sep 23, 2020)

Get well soon Bo$$. Don't know what is GON make him feel worse, being sick or the lack of internet.


----------



## basstrkr (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers for the The BOSS.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2020)

Iwannashoot said:


> Get well soon Bo$$. Don't know what is GON make him feel worse, being sick or the lack of internet.




Last week when he paid me a visit, and right now, it`s being sick. He`s real poorly right now. I`m worried about him.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers sent for you and your family Charlie,,,,


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 23, 2020)

BO$$ is in my thoughts and prayers. Get well soon Charlie.


----------



## JSnake (Sep 23, 2020)

Praying for you bo$$!


----------



## specialk (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks Big E for posting this.....prayers for Charlie......


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 23, 2020)

Me n mine are praying for you, Bo$$.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers sent KyDawg for you and Miss Linda. We're with you all the way.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 23, 2020)

My prayers are added to all the above.  You have a lot of support here.  It is a shame that you can't access it freely due to Liberal Politics.

@elfiii, can someone email him a copy of the thread?


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 23, 2020)

Sending positive thoughts your way KY Dawg. 

If they block a website is that only on their wifi? Can you get to GON straight from your phone?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 23, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Last week when he paid me a visit, and right now, it`s being sick. He`s real poorly right now. I`m worried about him.


Me and @mattech were trying to meet him last week. Matt knows him pretty good and is concerned. Prayers for bo$$


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers for Mr. Charlie & family, lord give him strength to over come this.


----------



## Head East (Sep 23, 2020)

May God Bless Bo$$.  Prayers for a quick recovery and return home to your family.  .


----------



## K80 (Sep 23, 2020)

Praying for you brother!


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 23, 2020)

Hoping and praying for a speedy and full recovery Boss!


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 23, 2020)

You can send him a message through Messenger or FB.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers for Charlie sent from here. Get well soon.


----------



## Levergun 94 (Sep 23, 2020)

Praying


----------



## cramer (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers sent. Get better friend ,


----------



## Liberty (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayer sent Charlie. Hope you are back in the saddle soon.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 23, 2020)

Praying for you Charlie


----------



## pjciii (Sep 23, 2020)

Get well KyDawg. In my prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers for you Charlie! May God comfort and strengthen you and yours. Hang in there man and report back as soo as you can.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2020)

JustUs4All said:


> @elfiii, can someone email him a copy of the thread?



I told him to bypass their firewall and check in on his phone but that may be a struggle for him right now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2020)

Man, I'm just now seeing this. Sending my best wishes to you Mr. Charlie. Get well soon, big Dawg! 



elfiii said:


> I told him to bypass their firewall and check in on his phone but that may be a struggle for him right now.



If he or anyone with him has Comcast Internet, and can see any of their wireless networks available (xfinitywifi), he may can log into that, instead. He'll need his / their Comcast account info to do so.


----------



## fredw (Sep 24, 2020)

Prayers for Charlie!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2020)

I just sent him a copy of this thread through facebook messenger and he saw it and sent a thumbs up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I just sent him a copy of this thread through facebook messenger and he saw it and sent a thumbs up.


Awesome! And thank you, sir!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2020)

Big prayers to one of the finest people I have never met. You're a good man Charlie and Chris and I are praying big for you!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 24, 2020)

Prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 24, 2020)

Prayers sent Charlie,,  hope all gos well and you have a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2020)

From Charlie-KYDawg-


"Got some good news this morning that my platelets level  had risen some. More platelets mean more time  The Dr's were surprised they went up and couldn't understand it. I told them that my friends down South were some power prayers. I want all my GON Brothers to know their prayers have gave hope and inspiration. "


----------



## ccherry (Sep 24, 2020)

Praying for you Mr. Charlie!! Get well soon


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 24, 2020)

Still praying.


----------



## cramer (Sep 24, 2020)

Get well buddy! We need you to punch out a few folks over in Louisville . 

We're  praying  for  you .


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 24, 2020)

Continued prayers Charlie.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 25, 2020)

Prayers are being sent up for Charlie and his family this morning in hopes of him getting much better and being able to come home and get back to his normal routines.  Even though, I have never been able to meet Charlie face to face yet, his kind comments and best wishes to me back during the loss of my Texas girlfriend spoke volumes of his compassion for others.  Simply stated, Charlie is the type of friend that you need and surely WANT TO HAVE in your life.   I also love the fact that he has never forgotten just where "his roots are" as he loves to come back south to enjoy his friends again.   Get Well Soon My Friend.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 25, 2020)

Glad to read the update. Continued prayers from here, Bo$$.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 26, 2020)

Prayers for you Mr. Charlie


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2020)

Still lifting you up with prayer Charlie.


----------



## srb (Sep 26, 2020)

Prayers for a speedy recovery..


----------



## antharper (Sep 26, 2020)

Praying for our friend , we got some fish to catch !


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2020)

Wow! I missed this!! As we all know they don’t come any better than Charlie! My house is praying for you my friend and lifting Mrs. Linda and your entire family up!


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 27, 2020)

Great to see his Thurs report. 
Any news this weekend?

Prayers for Charlie & family ...


----------



## onedude (Sep 27, 2020)

Prayers!


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2020)

Still praying for ya Bo$$.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2020)

I don’t want to text or call the Bo$$. @elfiii have you heard anything? Still praying you old friend!


----------



## AugustaDawg (Sep 30, 2020)

Late to the party as usual. Prayers for you Mr. Charlie!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> I don’t want to text or call the Bo$$. @elfiii have you heard anything? Still praying you old friend!



He's in Centennial hospital in Nashville, but it's touch and go. Nic may know more this morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2020)

Talked to him a little while ago. They`re trying some new procedures on him. His platelets are so so that they can`t operate so they are adding them to see if that helps. His spleen needs to be removed but they can`t do that until his platelet levels are higher.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 2, 2020)

Continued prayers


----------



## cramer (Oct 11, 2020)

Prayers  for Charlie  and his family.


----------



## Redbow (Oct 11, 2020)

Prayer sent for Mr. Charlie and his family, get well soon..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2020)

Prayers up for the Bo$$ and family!


----------



## bigelow (Oct 11, 2020)

Charlie is one of the good ones.  Praying for the best for you and your family Boss


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 13, 2020)

Any update on Mr. Charlie?  He and his family will continue in my prayers.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 13, 2020)

Sad news. But I think our prayers helped him and his family.  RIP Charlie.


----------

